# One natural conception, one Clomid conception, should we try for number 3



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

DD,6, was conceived naturally on our first month of trying, DS,2, was conceived on our first month of Clomid as I developed PCOS after DD.  

DH has said that he would like more children but one min I do then I don't!  

Should we just go for it?  Has anyone got three and is it much different to having two?  I sort of drew a line under pregnancy getting pregnant, labour etc after DS arrived as we had the two children, one boy and one girl!

I am pretty sure I want another!  Should I wait and see if it happens naturally or go back to my GP and see if they will prescribe Clomid again?

Sorry for waffling!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't have 3 but friends who do have found it much more difficult to move from 2 to 3 than they did from 1 to 2. They are however a lot older than you are so age may come into it! It also makes issues like childcare more difficult as they are all at different stages and transporting 3 around is a nightmare if you don't use a car.

Given that you have had relatively little trouble conceiving in the past and you are young, I would if I were you leave it to happen naturally for a few months before going back on Clomid. 

Best wishes
Betty


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
I think if you want another then you want another and the logistics if and when it happens will all fall into place. I still long for a third despite my age and everything else. Maybe I'm crazy.
Good luck to you!
Love Prija


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

We now have 3, thanks to a little miracle that arrived last August. Having ttc for so long and finally conceived our second via ICSI we were not using any protection (laughed at the nurses at hosp when they came around with leaflets about it, as they do!!!!) and became pregnant naturally just before our second child was 1. And it is wonderful. We were considering a second ICSI but at that time felt we were so lucky with our two and were unsure about putting ourselves through it all again. It is even better with 3, however. The two girls are only 19mths apart in age, and they have a v protective big brother.

Good luck whatever you do. A happy family whatever the number is what counts at the end of the day.

S x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I am extremely lucky to be pg with my 3rd clomid miracle. We cracked on with #2 and #3 early because we knew my pcos was still causing problems (not ovulating at all) and didn't know how long, if at all, clomid would work for us again. We pinch ourselves all the time with how lucky we are and never take it for granted. 

Are you still showing symptoms of pcos? Are you ovulating? If you are not desperate to get pg just yet then maybe try naturally if everything appears to be 'working' (we all know how horrible the clomid side effects are). You could always approach your GP as they may want to refer you to a clinic which may take some time.

Good luck with whatever you decide

S xx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

We are currently "seeing what happens".  Actively trying for a third addition!  I've got a referral to the Gyne clinic for 14th August!  Only one month since I saw my GP!

I still have irregular cycles and presume that this is down to the PCOS - also struggling to loose weight!

Stupid I know but I did a test earlier - which is now showing a line where the positive result would be but I am just taking it as an evaporation line for now!  Today is day 22 so I think its an evaporation line, otherwise if it is a BFP I've had a very short cycle.

Going insane at the moment!


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Ashy

We're in pretty much the same place, not using any contraception and seeing how things go for 6 months before taking clomid again. 
Be good to see what hospital say for you.

Both my girls were clomid girls

love sarah x x x x


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Sarah

I remember you when I was trying to conceive DS - I wasn't very positive about our first month on Clomid but got a BFP!

Trying hard at the moment not to let TTC take over my life!

Ashy


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just sneaking in, hope you don't mind.

Ashy I got a BFN on my test day first clomid cycle, about 20 minutes later (left it on side of bath) it had a line.  It turned into a BFP!!!  Fingers crossed hun.

Bev xx


----------

